# Lost: Red, White, and Blue Project X 64, Golden Play Park



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Lost my rodeo boat in the Golden Whitewater park this afternoon. Chased it on foot all the way through the Coors property and found it recirculating in a low-head dam just below the main brewing complex. A couple of guys saw me run down and showed up with a long steel rod and were trying to fish it out. Then the Coors security team showed up and asked me to leave. I'm sure it's still there. Anyone have experience with this problem? If you happen to retrieve the boat, more than a case of your favorite brew is in order, especially if you don't drink Coors.

Ryan
303-570-5888


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

I live in golden and have had to chase peoples boat down several times this summer and have gotten to know the coors security very well. Here is your problem, coors owns all the property along the creek basically to I-70. At this level your boat probably came out of the first dam hydrolic. There are about 5 small dams along frontage road and then a pond by 37th that it could get hung up on but scouting for it by car usually results in security giving you the boot in less than 15 mins. I always scout by bike and don't wear any kayak gear. if you get stopped just say your lost. Security is always nice and haven't ever tried to press charges for trespassing but they do make you leave immediately. Ill take my bike for a cruise today on all the backroads I know there and see if I can get eyes on it. Good luck man.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Thanks NYourd!


----------

